# AMD Phenom II x4 810 OC



## TechProdigy (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had this CPU for a while and never got around to OC since i'm a total noob. I didn't want to jump into it and bust something. I've been doing some reading and it turns out, as many of you might now already, that this CPU has locked cache. Now i'm not sure what that means but more of it couldn't hurt right? Lol, anyway I believe it has to do with how fast info is spit back and forth, can someone specify? Also, how am I able to unlock it? I'll provide pics for any further questions you techies would need. MUCH LOVE! 

































Are there any cores that can be unlocked with this CPU? When I look into the SPD tab I only get 3 cores, why is that? Do they not count "Core 0"?


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 6, 2010)

> that this CPU has locked cache


The cache is something that is built on the CPU and it cannot be changed that is why it says locked cache.



> Are there any cores that can be unlocked with this CPU? When I look into the SPD tab I only get 3 cores, why is that? Do they not count "Core 0"?


Yes they count core 0 as the first core so you do have a quad core CPU.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 6, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> The cache is something that is built on the CPU and it cannot be changed that is why it says locked cache.
> 
> 
> Yes they count core 0 as the first core so you do have a quad core CPU.



I've read that I can unlock 2mb of cache with this CPU, maybe I was mislead. Anyway, when I use the drop down option to look at the slots I have, I only get 3. The 4th doesn't load up any details. What's wrong?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 6, 2010)

TechProdigy said:


> I've had this CPU for a while and never got around to OC since i'm a total noob. I didn't want to jump into it and bust something. I've been doing some reading and it turns out, as many of you might now already, that this CPU has locked cache. Now i'm not sure what that means but more of it couldn't hurt right? Lol, anyway I believe it has to do with how fast info is spit back and forth, can someone specify? Also, how am I able to unlock it? I'll provide pics for any further questions you techies would need. MUCH LOVE!



Yes you can unlock the extra 2 MB cache, I have done it on 2 of my 8xx series processors.  You should find something like CoreUnlocker or Advanced Caliberation or something like that in the CPU settings or Advanced Settings.  Post some pics of those and we will guide you thru the process.

Yes, The board that you use have the unlocking feature.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 6, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Yes you can unlock the extra 2 MB cache, I have done it on 2 of my 8xx series processors.  You should find something like CoreUnlocker or Advanced Caliberation or something like that in the CPU settings or Advanced Settings.  Post some pics of those and we will guide you thru the process.
> 
> Yes, The board that you use have the unlocking feature.



CPU settings/ Advanced Settings on what? My BIOS or OverDrive?


----------



## hat (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, AMD will throw higher binned chips into the lower class every once in a while... that's why you can sometimes unlock cores or cache. I believe the process is to turn ACC on and set it to -1% to get it to work. It's not garunteed, but it's possible.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 6, 2010)

TechProdigy said:


> CPU settings/ Advanced Settings on what? My BIOS or OverDrive?



BIOS.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 6, 2010)

suraswami said:


> BIOS.



What version of what BIOS do I install. The one I have now doesn't have any such options. The only options under "CPU Configuration" are:

-Gart Error Reporting
-Microcode Updation
-Secure Virtual Machine Mode
-Cool'n'Quiet
-ACPI SRAT TABLE
-C1E Support

What exactly is ACC? I have something called ECC on my Northbridge Configuration. Do I enable it?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 7, 2010)

TechProdigy said:


> What version of what BIOS do I install. The one I have now doesn't have any such options. The only options under "CPU Configuration" are:
> 
> -Gart Error Reporting
> -Microcode Updation
> ...



Get the latest from Asus, but before you get it make sure you back up your current bios (just in case - usually asus keeps all the bios on their site to download).  If the option is not in the CPU section then it should be in the 'Jumper Free' section.

I do not have the manual or bios with me, so you have to post every setting that kind of relates to CPU.  I would search in all bios options for Advance Clock Caliberation or ACC option.

And oh I assume you know to update the bios.  Sometimes if you mess it up you will end up with a dead board.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 7, 2010)

So I updated my BIOS and ACC was added into the CPU tab.

-Gart Error Reporting
-Microcode Updation
-Secure Virtual Machine Mode
-Cool'n'Quiet
-ACPI SRAT TABLE
-C1E Support
-Advance Clock Caliberation
--Disable
--Auto
--All Cores
--Per Core

Should I switch it to Auto or All Cores?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2010)

Switch it to auto then it will give another option and select 4 core it should unlock the added cache on the chip


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a PII X4 805 unlocked on a Asus 785-evo w/ 6MB L3 and clocked to 3.2GHz. So really its a 955 now.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have a PII X4 805 unlocked on a Asus 785-evo w/ 6MB L3 and clocked to 3.2GHz. So really its a 955 now.



How'd you manage to clock it at that? Mine crashes at 3.0. Do you increase voltage on the HT?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2010)

TechProdigy said:


> How'd you manage to clock it at that? Mine crashes at 3.0. Do you increase voltage on the HT?


I got a hell of a chip. Everything is still "auto". I have had problems with 790GX boards and the ability to "unlock". The 805 and 810 hit the wall around 3.0-3.1GHz, you need to give it a bump of voltage but not much. Keep it under 1.5v and you will be safe. Watch your temps closely and see what it does. Also bump your chip set voltage up a notch.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2010)

TechProdigy said:


> How'd you manage to clock it at that? Mine crashes at 3.0. Do you increase voltage on the HT?



1.4v should be enough to get you 3.2-3.5ghz check your nb clock as you push the chip the lower end phenoms and athlons can't clock it as high try and keep it near 2600mhz and keep your ht link around 2400mhz nb volts run 1.4v ish that one is very hard to guess without owning the actual chip. 


Most of those clock the same as your higher end phenom 6mb counterparts even after unlocking. My 910 x4 sits around 3.4ghz on a xiggy dk and 1.35v same board your using.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok, when I enabled ACC to Auto, "Unleashing Mode" appeared. What should I do now? My L3 still reads as 4mb. Enabling ACC has made me have a NB Multiplayer, what benefits would I have if I increase this? I don't even think my north bridge is being used atm. 

I'll try to OC with your guys' input.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 1.4v should be enough to get you 3.2-3.5ghz check your nb clock as you push the chip the lower end phenoms and athlons can't clock it as high try and keep it near 2600mhz and keep your ht link around 2400mhz nb volts run 1.4v ish that one is very hard to guess without owning the actual chip.
> 
> 
> Most of those clock the same as your higher end phenom 6mb counterparts even after unlocking. My 910 x4 sits around 3.4ghz on a xiggy dk and 1.35v same board your using.


I would think 1.4 or a hair over should get him where he wants. Let me get some screen shots of mine. be back in a few.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 7, 2010)

Guys should I be increasing the HT ref. Clock aswell? If so, how far should i push it?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2010)

My voltage jumps between 1.408 and 1.424v. I would say keep your HT between 2500 and 2600.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 7, 2010)

blkhogan, Good to see my 805 is rocking there.

Tech - did u manage to unlock the extra 2MB cache?  Early 8xx chips for sure will unlock but that too is a hit or a miss.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2010)

suraswami said:


> blkhogan, Good to see my 805 is rocking there.
> 
> Tech - did u manage to unlock the extra 2MB cache?  Early 8xx chips for sure will unlock but that too is a hit or a miss.


Love this thing. Thank you thank you thank you.  Working to 3.25GHz right now.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 7, 2010)

suraswami said:


> blkhogan, Good to see my 805 is rocking there.
> 
> Tech - did u manage to unlock the extra 2MB cache?  Early 8xx chips for sure will unlock but that too is a hit or a miss.



No. I'm not exactly sure what I'm supposed to be doing. I'll try again tomorrow. 

Am I supposed to enable ACC to Auto and then enable Unleashing Mode? Or just enable ACC to All Cores and increase to a certain percentage?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 7, 2010)

TechProdigy said:


> No. I'm not exactly sure what I'm supposed to be doing. I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> Am I supposed to enable ACC to Auto and then enable Unleashing Mode? Or just enable ACC to All Cores and increase to a certain percentage?



Enable ACC to Auto and then enable Unleashing Mode.  Leave everything to auto.  Boot it up and check with CPU-Z.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess i'm one of the unlucky ones because I've activated unleashing mode and I still have 4mb of L3. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 7, 2010)

TechProdigy said:


> I guess i'm one of the unlucky ones because I've activated unleashing mode and I still have 4mb of L3. Did I do something wrong?



Don't give up yet, just try all the different settings, u might get it.  Just make sure you leave the voltage settings to Auto, some boards increases the voltage if it manages to unlock successfully to make it stable.


----------



## TechProdigy (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think mines going to unlock. I don't want to mess with it any longer. I used Unleashing Mode under 3 cores and it didn't boot. I had to remove my cmos. D: I kinda got scared, fuck it. I'd like more info on overclocking this thing though. Can someone post their voltages in AMD Overdrive so I can match them, see if it goes. I can't go over 2.8 without having my comp freeze or crash. I'm only increasing the HT ref. clock though. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is the setting for my 805 100% crunching load 24/7. Hope it helps.  Also remember, if you unlock it you need to have good cooling on it. Your not going to have your temp sensors to guide you in most cases. I have mine under a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme w/ TX-3 just to make sure. Its over kill for a 805 but is cheaper than loosing a CPU.


----------



## TechProdigy (May 29, 2010)

I haven't had any luck going beyond 2.9!

I'm going to stop on account of my old mobo dying on me. I'm not sure if messing with the cpu caused it but I'm okay at 2.9 for now. After RMA'ing and enabling ACC/Unleashing Mode on my new mobo, the L3 unlocked to 6MB!






Could it be that my old mobo was somehow defective and that's the reason why I couldn't go beyond 2.9? Meh, whatever the case I don't want to mess with it anymore.


----------



## burtram (May 30, 2010)

I just tried unlocking the cache on my Phenom II x4 805. and succeeded. hooray. 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1214323


----------

